# February Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Baileysmom - Bailey*









*Booker - Booker*









*Carsonsdaddy - Carson & MacGyver*









*davebeech - Tom*









*Ginny - Buzz*









*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*goldenlovers*









*goldenlovers 2*









*Hanksbuddy - Hank*









*hgatesy*









*HUDSON - Hudson & Asha*









*jessme7 - Marley*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Joe - Lila*









*katiesmommy - Katie*









*Kindall - Maple*









*Leecaouette - Riley*









*mblondetoo - Magic*









*mblondetoo - Tabitha*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Megan_B - Eddie*









*petcrazed - Tate*









*RickGibbs - Cosmo & Samson*









*Selena_D_Taylor*









*Selena_D_Taylor - Tate*









*Shirley - Amber*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*ty823 - Lucy*









*Gldiebr - Bailey*









*Vierka - Kia*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness, what a great array of photos, they are all winners!! We all have beautiful babies! 
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

HUDSON said:


> Oh my goodness, what a great array of photos, they are all winners!! We all have beautiful babies!
> Hudson and Asha's Mum


And now they are all posted, so I get to go to bed.......

They are all great pictures, though, huh?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rick, thanks for your great efforts..... great stuff, sleep well!
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Gosh this was hard. I was torn between Bailey and Magic. I did, however, vote for Magic this time. Good luck:wavey:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Magic got my vote, too. I love the snow photos


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, tough choice yet again!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck to all who entered photo's....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok! As hard as that was, I voted for Tom


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I wish we could vote twice!! Or thrice!!! Mblondetoo - I LOVE the picture of Magic. It's beautiful!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, thanks for setting it up. Again, this was a tough choice.
My vote goes this time to *Hanksbuddy - Hank*
Amazing photo, but quietly I am cheering for Kia and Lila


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I voted for Booker :::: Very cute..........


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I voted for Baileysmom - Bailey!! He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PINGGOY18 (May 24, 2006)

i just came back from a long vacation,i just found out about this contest, il start taking shots of my cooper,and il join next month!!! goldenlovers2 and hudson/asha are my picks!! whoot whoot..good luck to all!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I had to go with Bailey. That's a gorgeous photo of him!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I love them all! I'll have to think on it, and vote a little later.

Bailey's photo didn't get in there... did I enter it too late? Not a biggie if I missed the deadline.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> Bailey's photo didn't get in there... did I enter it too late? Not a biggie if I missed the deadline.


I have no idea how I missed it.....but it's there now.....

Sorry....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

To whoever keeps voting for Tucker...thank you


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I have no idea how I missed it.....but it's there now.....
> 
> Sorry....


Thank you! I wasn't stressing over it - there are so many great photos in there alread... What a great group of dogs we have!


----------



## DaisyDex (Feb 7, 2007)

*feb. calendar photo contest*

Wow! They're all gorgeous! Impossible to pick just one. I'll go back and take another look.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> Thank you! I wasn't stressing over it - there are so many great photos in there alread... What a great group of dogs we have!


That's okay..... I had it resized and uploaded. Not sure how I missed it when I was posting them all.

Just shows you how much work it is to get this up each month..... But I'll keep doing it as long as we're having fun with it....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Rick - it's definitely fun - though I'm not the one doing all of the uploading and resizing, so it's easy for me to say. lol

Thanks again for all the work you do.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's s big THANK YOU Rick for the long hard work you put into this...it is definetly fun and I look forward to all the pics coming in each month, as difficult as it is to pick a winner. Thanks again


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Bumping up this thread so all our new members can vote...
Yeah, Rick puts so much work into these photo contests. Thanks again.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

the best buddies jumped up to 104 votes last night  This one's still at 81


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

beautiful dogs ... lovely photos ... was very hard to choose


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Last day to vote on the Calendar Contest, as well.


----------

